# Orange County SC vs Tijuana Xolos Feb 11



## OrangeCountyDad (Feb 11, 2019)

apparently OCSC is playing Xolos tomorrow 2/11 at the Great Park preseason friendly.

tickets are free, just have to sign up for a ticket through eventbrite.  saw it on FB and twitter.  Sorry I'd post the site but I'm in a place I cant get to the URL.


----------



## ForumParent (Feb 11, 2019)

Nice!  Here is the eventbrite link to register for a free ticket for tomorrow’s game (2/12).  

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/ocsc-vs-tijuana-xolos-tickets-56078157278

For those that haven’t been, the OCSC games are a lot of fun and easy access at the Great Park.


----------



## OrangeCountyDad (Feb 15, 2019)

thanks for putting the link up.  I was at work and couldn't get to the eventbrite site.

here's the other remaining pre-season games: https://www.orangecountysoccer.com/2019preseason

supposed to be a game tommorrow against UCSD? USD? but it sounds like the stadium field is closed, so no idea what time/location it'll be


----------

